# Surf Fishing



## Speed Racer (Nov 6, 2012)

I sold my boat and I am wanting to go surf fishing this year. I used to really enjoy surf fishing and I am looking forward to doing it again. I am all set with gear, but I am not up to date on the best locations in the Bay City area. I used to go to the Singing Bridge years ago in late March thru April was the best time. Can anyone tell me if the Singing Bridge still produces good fishing.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

That's an unmentionable bud

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## salsinker (Feb 28, 2013)

What species are you after when you surf fish?


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Given then dates (march and April) I pretty sure he's targeting steahead

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

jacks300ultra said:


> Given then dates (march and April) I pretty sure he's targeting steahead..


 or maybe Smelt! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Burksee said:


> or maybe Smelt! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah that's probably what it is 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The last time I actually counted fishermen fishing the mouth @ Singing Bridge, I literally counted 50 people. That was some years ago, and I haven't fished it in a long time myself. But it isn't any kind of secret. In fact Singing Bridge was probably the #1 surf-fishing spot in the State at one point. 
I've heard better things about it that last few years.


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

Fishndude said:


> The last time I actually counted fishermen fishing the mouth @ Singing Bridge, I literally counted 50 people. That was some years ago, and I haven't fished it in a long time myself. But it isn't any kind of secret. In fact Singing Bridge was probably the #1 surf-fishing spot in the State at one point.
> I've heard better things about it that last few years.


I am by no means implying that it is a secret and im not trying to get on anyones nerves however, its been a LONG time since I've counted 50 or more anglers at the mouth with the exception of the last Saturday in april and I fish the mouth and the river A LOT in the spring.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Speed Racer (Nov 6, 2012)

Going after Trout Sal. Glad you have heard good reports Fishndude. No it is not a secret, but I did hear the fishing was down for a few years though. I had a blast when I used to go, can't wait.


----------



## AuGresAdam (May 15, 2013)

Unmentionable. Is it worth going? Maybe


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Just to be clear, there were GREAT fishing reports from this location, about 20 years ago. There were very poor reports from this location for a number of years, starting around 2004. The more recent reports I've had were *better*; but I wouldn't call them _*good*_. You won't find me discussing the fishing in the river that flows beneath Singing Bridge in an online forum.


----------



## AuGresAdam (May 15, 2013)

The beach area is usually shut down a couple weeks during the summer due to high E. Coli levels. Not sure why, it seems the area upstream is mostly forested.


----------



## DeerShack (Apr 7, 2013)

Fishndude said:


> Just to be clear, there were GREAT fishing reports from this location, about 20 years ago. There were very poor reports from this location for a number of years, starting around 2004. The more recent reports I've had were *better*; but I wouldn't call them _*good*_. You won't find me discussing the fishing in the river that flows beneath Singing Bridge in an online forum.


That's an accurate summary, and I could go on about the good old days but, thankfully, that's not allowed! I still have hope for a resurgence though.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have driven by Singing Bridge on countless occassions and I have seen no one fishing more than I have seen someone fishing. Definitely not like it used to be.


----------

